# Motor size in relationship with power



## klickrr (Apr 11, 2008)

Well based on what you've shown us, we can't really tell what motor you're talking about. the picture of "motor B" correlates to 3 different motors on the link you've provided. There is a 36 volt 1000 watt, a 48 volt 1000 watt, and a 48 volt 1200 watt. 

Motor A is defined as 36 volt, 1000 watt motor, by the manufacturer.
Moror B (taking the best one) is 48 volt, 1200 watt motor, again by the manufacturer.

There really isn't much, if any detail about the motor, yer gonna need to do real world testing to determine any detail. Motor A may allow you to seriously overvolt it (not that i'm suggesting this, don't) and survive, making it a 3000 watt motor. The torque curves could be different, we don't know what the torque curves even remotely are. The manufacturers generally say it's a 1000 watt or 1200 watt motor, under their own ideas of testing and standards, electric motors aren't tested/labeled in any standard fashion, there's no regulation behind the manufacturer lieing their ass off, so basically you have no idea until you get it. Find one with other people'e reviews, see how much power they think they got out of it, and use that information.

Ross


----------



## khooper (Apr 15, 2008)

RPM at a certain speed will be dependant on transmission and rear-end gearing. Lower gearing to the ground, higher RPM's. Not dependant on engine size.
Assuming the gear ratios, tire sizes, vehicle weight, etc. were close to being the same... Generally speaking, it would take a smaller displacement engine more RPM's to produce the same amount of power as a larger engine. In your situation, I would guess that the gear ratios & vehicle weights are quite a bit different.
__________________
Flywheel Accessories


----------



## TimT (Apr 10, 2008)

Some web retailers for what ever reason will use the same picture to represent products that look the same. It looks like on the "B" link some of the motors look like they used the same exact picture. 

Tim


----------



## zacknolden (May 2, 2008)

What I exactly need is 36 VDC. Can be used on 24 volts (about 535 watts)
____________________________________________________
Visit Autopartswarehouse at Autopartswarehouse.com


----------

